# Hi.



## BloodyRose (Jul 10, 2006)

Thought i'd introduce myself. I'm BloodyRose A.k.a Mrs. Morbius.

Nice to meet you all, some of you i have met kinda in the chat.

Maybe the Dr. can dig me up an avatar sometime.

Anyhoo talk to you later!


----------



## grapegrl (Jan 3, 2006)

Hi, BloodyRose! Welcome to the forum...now you can see where your hubby hangs out!


----------



## Wyatt Furr (Jun 5, 2006)

Ahh..the Doctor's wife.Welcome.
A good time by all is had here.


----------



## claymud (Aug 21, 2005)

Welcome to the Forum... you'll meet a lot more interesting people around... and I'm suprised u didn't head for the hills after the chat


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

HMmmm, the Doc's wife.
Is he feeling lonely here? 


State of confusion, funny....does this reflect on the Doc himself?

Maybe it's really the Doc himself.....Working really hard to spread the posts out so he won't look like the post whore he really is??

So, if this is the Doc and he wants to wear a dress, I'm cool with it, I support you...

Would the real Mrs. Morbius please stand up?

I welcome you here to HauntForum. Round of applause please for the Mrs.!
You are a Saint for all you endure!


LOL


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Welcome to the Forum, Honey! Oh, that's right, your sitting right across from me, aren't you? LOL!


----------



## SpookyDude (Jun 27, 2006)

BloodyRose said:


> Maybe the Dr. can dig me up an avatar sometime.


Hi and welcome... I had a few minutes to spare after I read your post and well, I made this avatar for you:










I hope it works.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

You givin my wife flowers?!!! Why I oughtta.....

LOL! I'm sure she'll like that! thanks!


----------



## SpookyDude (Jun 27, 2006)

Dr Morbius said:


> You givin my wife flowers?!!! Why I oughtta.....


Heheh I thought about that after I posted it :googly:


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Flowers Flowers everywhere and not a rose to smell.


----------



## BloodyRose (Jul 10, 2006)

Thanks for the warm welocme, The Dr. has been wanting me to join for sometime now. And thank for the welcome hun and yes i was keeping your chair warm for you!

Thanks for the avatar spooky it's very pretty i guess i can't use it till i hit 1000 posts,lol. that may be a while i'm more a reader than a poster!

And Frighteners.. i Promised Morbius that i wouldn't mention catching him rumaging through my Dresses... he claimed it was for a prop!


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Sure you can. I think all you need is 30 posts to use a static avatar. Until then, there's a selection of avatars to pick from where you signed up. :-D


----------



## Fangs (Jun 6, 2006)

Velcome BloodyRose! Nice to meet you again! :>


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

It sure would be nice one day to meet you haunters in person. I'll have to hit some fests.


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

Hello, Doc's wife! We've spoken a time or two, good to see you on the forum finally!


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

Welcome, ah for the envy of a supportive wife.


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Welcome BloodyRose! I got my wife to sign up too, but she doesn't post much. She had a birthday yesterday and told me that the forum sent her a birthday email. She was very excited about getting the email. Now, if I can just get her excited about making me breakfast then I should be a head of the game. LOL.

Welcome BloodyRose, Mrs. Dr. Morbius!


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

Welcome BloodyRose.


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Greetings and welcome BloodyRose. Has the madness which is haunting fully enveloped you yet?


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

Welcome to our slice of chaos BloodyRose! Good to have you on board. You behave yourself now Dr Morbius.


----------



## Hellrazor (Jun 18, 2006)

LOL Bloody Rose, your funny> I cant wait to hear more stories about Dr. LOL. Welcome! Its nice to see spousal support... oh wait a minute... that doesnt sound right.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

LOL! Oh man. Spousal support.


----------



## TearyThunder (Jul 1, 2006)

I'm a little late but we did meet in chat last night. Welcome and glad to see you here!


----------



## BloodyRose (Jul 10, 2006)

Vlad said:


> Greetings and welcome BloodyRose. Has the madness which is haunting fully enveloped you yet?


No it hasn't enveloped me yet, i've always liked halloween when morbius and i were younger we used to ghoul it up with the kids on halloween. well he still continues to i just kind of pass out candy. i did however let our daughter have a halloween party last year and i made scarey snacks! ok, ok, my cooking is scarey all year round!


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

"Welcome aboard" to Morbius's better half.


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Hi Bloody Rose - Glad you could join in on the craziness. Finally, someone to keep the Dr. in check!!!!!


----------



## roadkill (May 11, 2006)

BloodyRose said:


> Thought i'd introduce myself. I'm BloodyRose A.k.a Mrs. Morbius.
> 
> Nice to meet you all, some of you i have met kinda in the chat.
> 
> ...


Hello and welcome BloodyRose - glad to have you here.

ummm....DOC??? watch what you say now - the SWMBO is watching!!!


----------



## Hella (Feb 6, 2006)

Welcome to the Forums BloodyRose, Glad to meet Dr. M's better half.


----------



## BloodyRose (Jul 10, 2006)

Wow all this warning him to watch what he says.... hmmm


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

BloodyRose said:


> Wow all this warning him to watch what he says.... hmmm


Yeah, that's silly...

Doc, you in there? Come out, come out where ever you are...


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Har de har har guys. I get in enough trouble at home, I don't think a forum will hurt.


----------



## PrettyGhoul (Oct 7, 2005)

*Hello and welcome BloodyRose!! I hope you enjoy HauntForum as much as your hubby and well everyone else does!!*


----------



## BloodyRose (Jul 10, 2006)

Dr Morbius said:


> Har de har har guys. I get in enough trouble at home, I don't think a forum will hurt.


yea, and who said you could come out of your cage???

don't make me get the whip.


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

It was nice knowing you Doc.............lol


----------

